# Dedicated mountain rifle



## bscrandall (Jul 26, 2021)

I’d love to get another 30/30 but I can’t find ammo. I see a lot of 350 legend ammo laying. I’ve looked into and they seem pretty reliable for deer but I’ve not seen anything about bears or pigs


----------



## Heath (Jul 26, 2021)

If you are asking about it’s killing capability.  Both are way more gun than is needed for anything east of the Mississippi.  Shoot what you like but more importantly shoot where you should.  All three are easy animals to put down with anything above a blow gun or sling shot.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jul 26, 2021)

bscrandall said:


> I’d love to get another 30/30 but I can’t find ammo. I see a lot of 350 legend ammo laying. I’ve looked into and they seem pretty reliable for deer but I’ve not seen anything about bears or pigs


Start reloading homie. I saw the writing on the wall and bought enough components this year to last me the next 10. If that runs out I've got black powder, lead, flint and a smooth bore


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jul 26, 2021)

The more I think about it, I wanted to add that a 30/30 probably isn't the best dedicated mountain rifle. Not that it isn't adequate when it comes to power but when most people think 30/30 they think lever action. I love my 30/30 model 94 but it's not my dedicated mountain gun because it has too many moving parts, it rains WAY TOO MUCH where I hunt and my days off are my days off regardless of weather. I went with a bolt action, synthetic stock and cerokote (sp?). I can work the bolt just as fast as most people throw a lever. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Heath (Jul 26, 2021)

I think that’s an interesting observation.  I would agree for the most part.  Except I’ve had one bolt failure and know of another one.  I can rack a bolt as fast as a lever and have never thought either would have an advantage.  But I’ve never had a lever gun that didn’t go bang every time.  I want to believe a bolt action is better.  What I’ve seen is the opposite.   Something neat to ponder on though.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 26, 2021)

I agree on reloading, get a simple single stage press and roll your own. I bought a reloading setup 15 yes ago because I got tired of lack of availability.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 26, 2021)

Weight was the single biggest factor when I purchased my Savage .308.  It’s the Lightweight Hunter version and weighs in at around 6.5 lbs.  I replaced the trigger with a Timney, but for under $500 I thought it was a decent value.  Compared to my old .300 WinMag it feels like carrying a pellet gun.


----------



## Heath (Jul 26, 2021)

jbogg said:


> Weight was the single biggest factor when I purchased my Savage .308.  It’s the Lightweight Hunter version and weighs in at around 6.5 lbs.  I replaced the trigger with a Timney, but for under $500 I thought it was a decent value.  Compared to my old .300 WinMag it feels like carrying a pellet gun.



That is a nice feeling rifle.  I was fairly surprised the recoil didn’t seem any worse being it was so light.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 26, 2021)

Academy Sports in Gainesville hs 30-30 bullets. Or at least they did Saturday.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Jul 26, 2021)

Lever gun just feels right.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 26, 2021)

One day,I'm gonna build me a lightweight mountain rifle, likely based off of a Ruger American Compact in .308. the Rifle I've been running up there I purposely put together for hunting those mountains..and it's a lot of gun, but I have a lot of appreciation for it considering my first bear stepped right out in front of me at 15 feet, eye to eye as it stared me down for a good minute. Having a fast, compact, manuverable semi-auto with me gives me peace of mind when going  through the thickets and some of those overgrown fields.


----------



## twoheartedale (Jul 26, 2021)

I have yet to carry a rifle to the mountains (always bow hunted), just might do so this year.  If I do, it will be a Marlin 444.


----------



## Bjrink (Jul 26, 2021)

bscrandall said:


> I’d love to get another 30/30 but I can’t find ammo. I see a lot of 350 legend ammo laying. I’ve looked into and they seem pretty reliable for deer but I’ve not seen anything about bears or pigs


They had a bunch of 30/30 at academy in athens yesterday


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 26, 2021)

Last year was my first toting a Kimber Montana. I must say that I fell in love with it, and its a dream to tote and shoot. Just wish it was an '06 or 308 instead of an over priced 270 wsm...


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 26, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Last year was my first toting a Kimber Montana. I must say that I fell in love with it, and its a dream to tote and shoot. Just wish it was an '06 or 308 instead of an over priced 270 wsm...
> 
> View attachment 1093356
> View attachment 1093359View attachment 1093360


I'd be afraid to price something like the WSMs, I usually shoot Federal Premiums in .308 and they are nearly 2x the price I paid last time, almost $60 per box. I wish I woulda bought up the stack of .25-06 I found last year on clearance for $17.99 each for Hornady Superformance.


----------



## Professor (Jul 27, 2021)

Big Boom. Ruger Alaskan Hawkeye in 416 Ruger.


----------



## deadend (Jul 27, 2021)

Professor said:


> Big Boom. Ruger Alaskan Hawkeye in 416 Ruger.


I carry a .338 95% of the time and have been itching for one of those.  What bullet are you shooting?


----------



## Professor (Jul 27, 2021)

deadend said:


> I carry a .338 95% of the time and have been itching for one of those.  What bullet are you shooting?


Barns 300 gr ttsx.


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Jul 27, 2021)

Early 80's 700 mountain rifle in 280 rem
Iots of battle scars on the old girl


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 27, 2021)

I too prefer a lightweight, tack driving bolt action for mountain hunting.
 Early season when the leaves are full and I'm liable to find a bear in the trees or close is one thing. I'd love to knock one out with my 45-70 lever action.
 When it comes time to thread a bullet through the tree tops below me onto the hillside opposite of me, I'd prefer a little more accuracy and power than otherwise.
 I love my little carbine-length stainless model 70 in .308 for that purpose.


----------



## Mattval (Aug 19, 2021)

Compact Ruger American in 7mm-08.  I wish it had a longer LOP.  But it works.  Purely functional.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Aug 19, 2021)

350 legend does just fine, been killing hogs all summer with mine.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 19, 2021)

Remington Model 7 threaded .308. 16 inch barrel, Silencerco Omega .30 can, and Trijicon Accupoint 1-6x.  It’s light, compact, easy to carry up hills, has killed several mountain bucks, and missed one bear (I missed, not the rifle) Its gonna get its first bear this year.


----------



## southernforce7 (Aug 23, 2021)

I use a straight pull bolt action AR Platform in 300BLK, always suppressed. Super light, and the barrel is 6". Throw on my 9" titanium suppressor and the combined length is still lighter and shorter than any rifle I own. It's a really light, short, quiet combo that i can't seem to leave at home.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Sep 13, 2021)

In the Mountains I carry a Remington Model 7 in 7mm08 or my trusty Marlin 336 C in 35 Remington


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Sep 19, 2021)

If I were to put together a dedicated GA Mountain Rifle, it would be a 30/06, 270, or 308.



As a matter of fact, it is a 30/06 with a 3-9x50.



Why try to squeak by with something marginal?


You could easily be faced with a 500lb bear, or a 200 yard shot at a really nice buck at dark-thirty.  I don't understand trying to save 16oz.




We are not at 10,000 feet of elevation here you know...


----------



## Big7 (Sep 19, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> One day,I'm gonna build me a lightweight mountain rifle, likely based off of a Ruger American Compact in .308. the Rifle I've been running up there I purposely put together for hunting those mountains..and it's a lot of gun, but I have a lot of appreciation for it considering my first bear stepped right out in front of me at 15 feet, eye to eye as it stared me down for a good minute. Having a fast, compact, manuverable semi-auto with me gives me peace of mind when going  through the thickets and some of those overgrown fields.View attachment 1093326


What rifle is in the pic?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Sep 19, 2021)

Big7 said:


> What rifle is in the pic?


Springfield Armory M1A SOCOM II. Bedded into a Birch M14 stock.


----------

